# Anyone watch...



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

My Antonio on VH1? They're taping it in Hawaii...and they have this huge sailboat...anddd...guess what the boats name is?? OKAY!!!! Ill tell you...its
MAILE!!!!! WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Can you beleive his ex-wife is on that show? Ill be really mad if she wins


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

She's a frickin nut case!!! Like, seriously that chick needs HELP! Haha. I hope Kristy/Krista wins. The Playboy model. She's my faveee. I'm in love with Antonio though...if there's a second season, I'm there! Lol.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

LOL, I heard about the show doesn't grab my attention tho. I watch The Real Chance of Love tho, I seen Chance and Real since I Love New York. xD


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I watch all those shows except for Megan wants a Millionaire I watched one episode and that show was super boring and then all that crazyness happened.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

I watch Hung on HBO lol so funny


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Lost_Kaus89 said:


> I watch all those shows except for Megan wants a Millionaire I watched one episode and that show was super boring and then all that crazyness happened.


I believe it's called Megan wants a Murderer now. LOL :hammer:


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I believe it's called Megan wants a Murderer now. LOL :hammer:


Haha yeah that show has been cancelled.

Now it's Tool Academy....which is pretty funny.


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> My Antonio on VH1? They're taping it in Hawaii...and they have this huge sailboat...anddd...guess what the boats name is?? OKAY!!!! Ill tell you...its
> MAILE!!!!! WOOT WOOT!!!


Maile is a hawaiian name 

*MAILE*: Hawaiian name derived from the name of a vine used in making leis.










i do love me some reality shows! I've been having a hard time keeping up with my antonio tho and "dumb @$$ megan wants a millionare". Been busy watching ABDC, Real World, & Real Chance Of Love..haha. Reality TV is very addicting though!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> Haha yeah that show has been cancelled.
> 
> Now it's Tool Academy....which is pretty funny.


I did not know that. o_o

Just searched it up and I was like wtff?


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> Haha yeah that show has been cancelled.


OHMYGOSH. it was cancelled. that canada guy was a suspected killer of his gf/wife. then he went and killed himself? WTF?

i guess there was suppose to be an I LOVE MONEY 3 and he was a contestant on that show..looks like they wont be doing that show either.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

RUCA.AND.ZION said:


> OHMYGOSH. it was cancelled. that canada guy was a suspected killer of his gf/wife. then he went and killed himself? WTF?
> 
> i guess there was suppose to be an I LOVE MONEY 3 and he was a contestant on that show..looks like they wont be doing that show either.


He would of probably killed again because he wouldn't win. xD

I wonder if The Entertainer was gonna be in there. :rofl:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

RUCA.AND.ZION said:


> Maile is a hawaiian name
> 
> *MAILE*: Hawaiian name derived from the name of a vine used in making leis.
> 
> ...


Yea, I knew Maile was Hawaiian. We got her from a Hawaiian based breeder so...we kinda went with that. ANDDD...OMG! I LOVEEE THAT BANNER! Its awesome!!! Thanks!!! Mind if I use it?!


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Yea, I knew Maile was Hawaiian. We got her from a Hawaiian based breeder so...we kinda went with that. ANDDD...OMG! I LOVEEE THAT BANNER! Its awesome!!! Thanks!!! Mind if I use it?!


awww cool. yea we wanted to name ruca and zion something hawaiian..but we went w/ ru and zi instead..it fits them. haha.

and yes of course! i made it last week. we had a SUPER slow week at work..i made a whole bunch of banners in an older post. I was WAY bored at work..hahaha. glad you like it!


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Well my 1st name is Antonio????.....lol


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yep they canceled Megan and I love money 3 Luckily for us reality tv junkies they filmed I love Money 3 and 4 at the same time so we won't have to wait so long for another season. I heard that Ryan jenkins ( the dude who murdered that girl) won i love money 3.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

thats such madness...I really liked him on MLM too...guess they need to screen people they put on the shows a little more eh? LOL.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

How can he even be a contestant if he is already a millionare?? Not really fair.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

On I Love Money? I know right?! Im just mind boggled as to how he made it on MWAM in the first place...
they said VH1 does a background check and apparently he has been charged with domestic violence in the past...MADNESSSSS!!!!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Puh - Leas VH1 was bold faced lying I highly doubt they do any real background checks. Did you guys hear about Saaphyri from Flavor of Love and I love money 2. she's in prison right now Turns out shes been running from the po-po's since 2004 and her real name isn't even Saaphyri Windsor like she says but its Wanda scott how does a big company like VH1 pass that up not only was she on 3 of their shows but she also won 100,000 dollars on Charm School.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

DANGGGGGG. I didnt know that. Thats insane. That chick IS insane! Why the hell would you go on TV if you were running from the police? LOL. What a mess!!!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

If you really think about that's like the one place they wouldn't look for you LOL


----------

